# influencing doe or buck kids



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

I've read some comments before where people have suggested there can be a nutritional way that does bodies are influenced to produce bucklings or doelings. Is this true?

I have an Oberhasli that I will be breeding soon. She produces the most beautiful kids, but in 3 pregnancies she has had 7 boys. I've used different bucks from the same genetic line. The breeder is wonderful and says that the bucks are producing girls with other does.

Is there really anything i can do to influence the outcome of this coming pregnancy?


----------



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

There are some theories that say females are more likely to produce boys with a high calorie diet and girls on a low calorie diet, but it's tentative at best.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

There are also some theories regarding male/female ration related to the acidity of the doe at the time of conception (adding Apple Cider Vinegar to water for more females) and related to when during the heat the doe is bred, right away versus at the end. 

I'm not completely convinced you can sway it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think it's mainly luck lol but hey I fed weedy alfalfa last year and got a ton of girls and getting the same kind of hay so we will see......if it works I'm gonna go around pulling people's weeds lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> I think it's mainly luck lol but hey I fed weedy alfalfa last year and got a ton of girls and getting the same kind of hay so we will see......if it works I'm gonna go around pulling people's weeds lol


:lol::lol: You're just awesome Jessica!

I tried the ACV in the water deal and had more does than ever that kidding season.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I believe that the greatest influence is the amount of dark chocolate eaten by the goat owner. The more chocolate, the more does. ;-) (Clearly I didn't meet my chocolate quota on the first 2 years we bred...)


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

groovyoldlady said:


> I believe that the greatest influence is the amount of dark chocolate eaten by the goat owner. The more chocolate, the more does. ;-) (Clearly I didn't meet my chocolate quota on the first 2 years we bred...)


 Yes! :-D I'm going to have to try that method this year. :laugh:


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Icedangel11 said:


> There are some theories that say females are more likely to produce boys with a high calorie diet and girls on a low calorie diet, but it's tentative at best.


Last year my does were bred while 100% of their diet was pasture/browse. Loose minerals and water were available but nothing else.

Trudy - 2D 1B
Fancy - 3D
Vixen - 1D 2B
Pebbles - 1D 1B
Bella - 2D
Rosie - 1D 1B
Freya - 1D 1B
Flicka - 1D

That's 12 does to 6 bucks. I don't know if that was a coincidence or not but I'm going to repeat it again and see. All of the does were first fresher except Trudy and Fancy.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

There is no way to influence a doe to have bucks or does as the doe doesnt determine that. Its the bucks little swimmers that determine that. Does determine how many. There is nothing that influences if you have a buck or doe kid. I refer back to the long running post of buck vs. girl kids boy this year AND if there were a way to influence it, we all would know it. Not just hear myths about ACV and other such wastes of time.

Now with that said, the better shape and supplemented and quality fed your goats are, the more likely you are to have more and better grown kids. Past that, its all random.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with what Dave said however; it seems as though some of my does have a tendency to throw more bucks than does. One went 3 kiddings with does until she produced one buck & two does.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

nancy d said:


> I agree with what Dave said however; it seems as though some of my does have a tendency to throw more bucks than does. One went 3 kiddings with does until she produced one buck & two does.


I agree, I have a doe I've had for 5 years and not one dang girl from her! How can I have that bad of luck? Lol 
Now I know science has proved that the boy pics the sex, and I'm gonna go one step farther about the 'luck' of all this. Girls decide how many babies, again it has been proved this is true. Well with the cows we went years and years with never having twin, bought a new bull and bam! Twins all over the place. It really does make me sit back and thank about all that is scientifically proven lol


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have 2 sisters, one has given me all does for 3 years, the other has only given me bucks


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

nancy d said:


> I agree with what Dave said however; it seems as though some of my does have a tendency to throw more bucks than does. One went 3 kiddings with does until she produced one buck & two does.


I've seen that same situation with Mama Nacho, up until her breeding at my place all she'd ever had was does, does, does and more does. The person who gave her to me was THRILLED she threw a boy and put a deposit on him the day he was born. So far she's kidded 12 does and 1 buck. She's pregnant again so we'll see what she does this season.


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

There's some *minor* evidence that certain environments (high acidity, etc) can damage male or female-carrying sperm cells, but everything I've read has success rates at something like an influence of one or two percent.

You've basically got to be able to do enough damage to one set of cells without damaging the others. Most mammals that have an XX/XY setup have slightly stronger XX cells, because the system has a better 'backup'. But males don't 'swim faster' - there's no morphological difference between human X sperm and Y sperm, and none has been found in cattle, so I don't imagine goats are different either.


----------

